# case modders



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Is modders a real word? Anyway share your ideas, thoughts, resources, and where you buy your stuff. I know you want to share where you get those neons at or where you find window kits.


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!! Your in for it!


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

Okay here they are:
http://www.7volts.com/ ->Tutorials and links
http://www.directron.com/mods.html ->Stuff
http://www.colorcases.com ->Stuff
http://www.colorcase.com ->More stuff
http://www.gamingin3d.com ->Tutorials and links

I have more when I get home.... assuming I can use my comp...I need to reattach the power switch cords to the motherboard so it'll turn on... I don't have the manual though.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

How hard do you find doing the stuff is? Like installing a window, and neon?


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

I've only done one of each, and it wasn't even my machine... it was a paying job... but the window is easy if you take your time and have the right tools.... Personally I prefer a dremel for the windows kit but if you have a cordless drill you can buy a nibbler and do little snippets so you can do custom shapes easier. Neon is cake.... most come prewired, and then all you do is screw in or get some good double sided tape... 5+ lbs works wonders


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

When I did my cases I tried the dremel route because I aready had one....:no: 

Of course being a machinist and CNC programmer all of my adult life I immediately decided this was not the way to go.... 

Anyway here is how I did mine....:winkgrin: 

Tools Needed for the hole.

Wide Masking Tape.

Hand Drill.

Saber Saw.

1/8" Drill Bit

3/8" Drill Bit

Small file or sandpaper.

Blades for the Saber Saw fine tooth for metal cutting.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Mask off both sides of the cover then layout the hole where you want it.

Drill a 1/8" hole 3/16" in from the inside of the line.

Followed with the 3/8 drill.

Stick the saber Saw in the hole turn it on and let er rip.

Remove the masking tape and file the burrs off.

I use Lexan for the window that I get at Home Depot for around $2.00

All of this will cost less than the Dremel tool alone.

I have been doing these for my friends on occasion.


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

is that yours speedo????? Cause I remember that switch... it was custom made


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah that be one of mine.

I think there is a thread floating around here someplace with the picture and story, Damn I probably typed all of that before...


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

Dang! your that guy... sweet... I'm in awe  I'll leave the moddin Q's to you then  I'm almost ashamed now.....



No... I don't think theres a thread.. there might be but I saw it on a case mod site.... possibly virtual-hideout.net


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

> Of course being a machinist and CNC programmer all of my adult life I immediately decided this was not the way to go....


Then just imagine what you could do with a Fadal VMC15, Mastercam V8.1.1 and a half dozen or so 1/8 solid carbide micrograin 2 flute end mills? The sky would be the limit.

M30


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah I could GOOG43H01X10000 Y10000Z1000M03

Then mill around a little.....


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

The Z1000 would be out of bounds.

You might want to add M8S1000 to that M3, the tool don't cut very well unless it's spinning and has the coolant on!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

> The Z1000 would be out of bounds


Depends on where zero is on the part.

M08 is good but I'm cutting Inconel with a 10" shell mill.

Believe it or not but I programmed from 1983 til 1996 and I never used any Cad Cam.

Everything I programmed be it Miller, Lathe or EDM was all done with a plain old calculator and a lot of Trig.

But you did bring to my attention that I have lost some of my abilities due to the lack of everyday usage.

The Company I used to work for made the vacuum chamber that coated the lenses on the Hubble telescope.

I think there is still a small vacuum chamber that I made floating around up there.

My wife keeps asking me why I'm always looking up... 

If she only knew......He He


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

> M08 is good but I'm cutting Inconel with a 10" shell mill.


Ok, ok. Maybe just S200 or so then. Inconel is kinda tough, but I hate CPM9V worse. Impossible to grind. I'd rather grind carbide.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

bump 2


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

That case you have speedo thats pretty nice


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

And I hacked it all out myself...........:winkgrin: 

That funky looking filter is to keep the dust out, It's attached to the lexan and that tube on the inside is called a Badong see here. It wouldn't make the turn so I stuck it thru the lexan. There is a fan on the CPU and a fan on the lexan both going the same RPM blowing onto the heatsink.

P4 2.6 Temps Below.................. 

Temps


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

wow....a modding topic..thats what Im talking about....anyways, I got some pic of my current stuff posted in members gallery...

http://www.techsupportforums.com/vgallery/showimage.php?iid=70&cid=5&sort=date

http://www.techsupportforums.com/vgallery/showimage.php?iid=72&cid=5&sort=date

Im also trying to put together a modding site with tips and guides

shedmods.com

P.S. Speedo those are some nice Temp. readings !!!


----------

